# Silly Smiley Retriever



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This video made my day....I Hope it works!!!!

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that! I will watch over and over. I love this video!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awww that was too cute!!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

that's adorable she really does have a golden smile


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I found the "joy" that is youtube Golden video's last night....Lord help me...I wasted 2 hours just pouring through video's...must not go back today lol


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Loved it.. Thanks for the share!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Tia used to do this especially when we used to visit my mother. It used to freak my mum out with all of those teeth but it was just Tia's way of expressing her excitement.
Thanks for sparking this great memory.


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

This is hilarious!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------

